# Portable NIMH chargers, the best of the best?



## Paperdesk (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but reallly have enjoyed what I've seen so far. I'm in the market for the best portable charger, and after a lot of reading have come up with three chargers that seem to be what I'd call the "ultimate". However, I'm wondering if any of you have tried these chargers out yourself?

1. Nexcell NC 50FC. The manufacturers site says it chargers 4 cells individually, but it appears to only have two LCD lights, and some spec sheets say it only charges 2 or 4 at a time. so I'm wonderinig . . . .

2. Amondotech *TPEC-TTG2800. *

3. LaCrosse BC-900.

These three seem to have all the things in one package that I'm looking for, that I can't find in other chargers:

1. 4 Seperate charging circuits
2. Small size for travel
3. Worldwide auto-switching AC adapter
4. 12v input option
5. Smart charge/discharge features to get max charge balanced by low heat production.
6. Reasonable quality/product life compared with cost

Other highly reviewed chargers I had to rule out:

1. Lightning Pack 4000N, Maha MH-204W, Maha C204F, Sony BCG-34HRMD, charge only 2 or 4 cells at a time.
2. Maha C401FS. This one just doesn't sound reliable based on user experiences.

Do you have one of these chargers and like or dislike it? Maybe there's another one I haven't found yet? Hope to hear back! Thanks

Ted


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 20, 2005)

Also, I do realize that many of you have used the LaCrosse, and I've read some of your feedback here about that one, but really I couldn't find more than a mention or two about the other two either here or in forums. Still if you have anything to say about the LaCrosse I'm happy to hear that too


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello Ted,

Welcome to CPF.

I am not sure how the BC-900 works on 12V. It does an excellent job when plugged into wall, but I have not tried it on 12V. Regardless of whether or not is runs on 12V, it is a highly recommended charger that has lots of capabilities.

The TG2800 is also an excellent charger, but does not have a 12V option. AmondoTech has a TG700 that runs on 12V. I prefer the TG2800 because it can discharge cells as well as charge them. I have used both of these chargers and they both do a good job of charging.

Another charger to consider is the Energizer 15 minute charger. It is a very sophisticated charger, that charges AA and AAA cells in around 15 minutes without overheating them. I am not sure how it does that, but it works very well. The only down side is that your cells have to be in good condition. It will refuse to charge "questionable" cells. Also, I am not sure it works on 220V.

I have not checked out the Nexcell charger, so I can not comment on it.

Tom


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for that info Tom! I had thought that the 2800 had a 12v input, but I see that it doesn't! Looks like a really nice charger though!


----------



## Photon (Dec 20, 2005)

Paperdesk said:


> ...
> 2. Maha C401FS. This one just doesn't sound reliable based on user experiences.
> 
> Do you have one of these chargers and like or dislike it? Maybe there's another one I haven't found yet? Hope to hear back! Thanks
> ...



Why do you say that about the Maha 401? I thought is was well regarded.

I have one and it works very well. In fact, I'm topping off a couple of AA's as I type. I bought it because many people here on CPF have commented favorably.


----------



## jayflash (Dec 20, 2005)

I just tried the Eveready 15 min. charger today and it took the advertised 15 minutes for the charge indicator LEDs to go from red to green with 2300mAh cells. 

With the little fan moving air through the battery compartment, the charger acts like a mini space heater. The cells get rather warm to the touch; I'll estimate aprox. 120F. I don't know at what internal temperature the cell begins to degrade rapidly.


----------



## alberto (Dec 20, 2005)

I've had the Maha C401 - Nice little charger but don't accidently put alkalines in it (my wife did) because it doesn't have protection circuitry, and it smokes the charger. Don't close the plastic cover when charging -- too much heat build-up.

Also have the Maha C204 fast charger - don't like it, too simplistic, only charges 2 or 4 batteries, doesn't like batteries it thinks are not in good condition (too sensitive), it doesn't have slow charge options, charge rate too fast for many common batteries (less than 2000 mAh, especially AAAs).

Just bought LaCrosse BC-900 - individual charge circuits for 4 batteries, LCD readout, refresh mode, test mode, high-heat cutoff, and optional charge/discharge current levels. 

I've never had the Eveready charger, but I think it's a lot like the Maha C204, and I don't like it.


----------



## tc17 (Dec 20, 2005)

Paperdesk said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, but reallly have enjoyed what I've seen so far. I'm in the market for the best portable charger, and after a lot of reading have come up with three chargers that seem to be what I'd call the "ultimate". However, I'm wondering if any of you have tried these chargers out yourself?
> 
> Other highly reviewed chargers I had to rule out:
> 
> ...


Not sure where you read about the Sony BCG-34HRMD only charging 2 or 4 batteries, but that isn't correct. I think Steves Digicam site states that, but he is wrong. I own this charger, and it states in the instructions that "any combination of AA or AAA batteries is possible. AA: 1 - 4 batteries AAA: 1 - 4 batteries" (the instructions even have it highlighted with a box around it). 

I don't normally charge just one battery, but tried it just now, and it works fine.

This charger also has a refresh button, and an LCD readout, only the readout is just a simple visual indicator. But I discovered one of my batteries was bad just by the simple readout (it was flashing for that battery).


----------



## sniper (Dec 21, 2005)

May I ask: How come you eliminated the Lightning pack 4000? From the literature, it seems to be the answer to a number of problems, and fairly well respected.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 21, 2005)

I have two rayovac 1hr chargers, one came with a car cord the other I got one that fits it but haven't used it in a car yet due to no need to (yet). If a charger uses about a 12v walwart chances are you can use it in a car with a proper cord.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome to CPF Paperdesk!

I cannot comment on those specific chargers you mentioned, but I do have that Energizer 15 Minutes Charger that SilverFox and JayFlash briefly touched on.

It does as stated by the manufacturer and I like the fact that if something's wrong it'll blink rapidly, alerting you to take action until it steadies. I've left the batteries in there even after the fan stopped. Someone mentioned here in another post that it'll "trickle-charge" for a couple of hours with no problem. I tried that and have left the batteries on for 8 hours. It seems to work fine, maybe I stand to be corrected here on that.

Anyways, hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 21, 2005)

So many great posts! Thank you!





sniper said:


> May I ask: How come you eliminated the Lightning pack 4000? From the literature, it seems to be the answer to a number of problems, and fairly well respected.


 
I read that the lightning pack doesn't have individual charging circuits. Otherwise it seems like a great charger!

And, yes, it was on Steve's digicams that I read the Sony only charges in sets of 2 or 4! Wow, guess you can't believe everything you read 

Got some great ideas from you! I'll definately look into the Energizer 15 minute charger. I saw on amazon review just now that it appears to only be 110v though. Not sure yet if it has independant circuits.

And it was on Steve's forums that I read from several users about unreliability of the Maha 401. Maybe there was just a "bad batch" and the chargers are more reliable now. Overall it seems like such a nice charger.

Thanks for all the great ideas! If you have any more let me know! 

Ted


----------



## balazer (Dec 21, 2005)

What does portable mean to you? For me, it means a small, single-piece charger - i.e. no external power supply. For that, the Titanium 2800 is nice. It's pretty much the smallest one-piece independent channel charger I've found. 

If you want a car charger, the Energizer 15-minute charger is nice. 

If you want to know a lot about your batteries, the La Crosse BC-900 is great.

All of these chargers have independent channels and were shown by Silverfox to do a good job of filling up the batteries.


----------



## minimig (Dec 21, 2005)

tc17 said:


> Not sure where you read about the Sony BCG-34HRMD only charging 2 or 4 batteries, but that isn't correct. I think Steves Digicam site states that, but he is wrong. I own this charger, and it states in the instructions that "any combination of AA or AAA batteries is possible. AA: 1 - 4 batteries AAA: 1 - 4 batteries" (the instructions even have it highlighted with a box around it)...



Hello,

The Sony Charger has 4 individual charging channels. Leave the batteries in the charger for 1 hour after the batteries are full.


----------



## Pellidon (Dec 21, 2005)

I modified the Energizer 15 minute charger to open the fan vents. I also put two rubber bump feet on the one end to elevate the base to allow more air flow. The cells don't get as warm as they did before modding (1800's to 2500's). Not that they got that warm to my touch in the first place. In a car I'd worry that the fan was blocked unless you are charging it in Indiana right now (0 to 20 degrees outside so far this week). 

I have been playing around with the Duracell 30 minute charger. It is similar to the Eveready as it does individual cells and has a fan. It did not come with a car adapter but it has a 12 volt input jack and requires 2.5 amps to operate. It seems to have four temp sensor strips that the battery touches during charging. I don't know yet if it trickle charges since the Duracell website doesn't seem to have any data.


----------



## blr2005 (Dec 21, 2005)

Other 2 chargers tha Iäd consider are Lenmar Pro66 and Lenmar Mach1 Gamma. Both charge 4 cells individually in a bit more than an hour (based on 2300-2500 mAh) cells use an international 12V PS and could be run in the car. Tha Pro66 is a bit more compact. The only thing they are missing is the discharge feature. I have them both and they work very well, charging quickly without overcharging. I am less impressed with the Lenmar cells that are usually bundled with these chargers though. If you can get the charger without cells and get some Sanyo cells separately it would be the best.


----------



## LitFuse (Dec 21, 2005)

Question: Can the Energizer 15 minute charger use any NiMH cells, or does it only charge "special" cells?

I just don't understand how it can charge a 2500mAh cell in 15 minutes... 

Does anyone have any insight on how this is accomplished?

Thanks,

Peter


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello Peter,

I have tested over 30 different brands of cells with the Energizer 15 minute charger. No problems.

It seems to check the internal resistance of the cell and blast it with a very high charge rate early on. As the cell fills, it ramps the charge rate down to minimize the temperature increase. When the green light comes on, the cells are at about 96% full. If you wait until the fan shuts off, they are a bit closer to full, and leaving them on the charger for awhile brings them up to full charge. The charger will continue to trickle charge for 24 hours, then shuts completely off.

This charger is a bit picky on marginal cells. It works very well with good cells. I should also add that it is a new product and the effect of rapid charging on cycle life is still under study. I have some test cells that have over 160 cycles on them with 60 of the cycles being on the Energizer 15 minute charger. I am not seeing any problems - so far.

Tom


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 21, 2005)

balazer said:


> What does portable mean to you? For me, it means a small, single-piece charger - i.e. no external power supply. For that, the Titanium 2800 is nice. It's pretty much the smallest one-piece independent channel charger I've found.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You bring up a pretty good point Blazer. I do want a small charger to fit in my camara bag if possible! That probably means that many of the good chargers I had considered such as the LaCrosse would be better for home use.
> ...


----------



## fasuto (Dec 21, 2005)

What happens if you put only one battery in a dual charger (vg: Lightning 4000N)


----------



## Tweek (Dec 21, 2005)

If 12 volt operation is a requirement for you, than only the Nexcell will work out of the three that you picked. The LaCrosse uses a 3V 4A switching power supply (international capable), and the Amondotech unit has an integral supply with flip-out prongs.

I too am curious as to why you ruled out the Maha 401, I have one and really like it. If 12V operation were a requirement, it would be first on my list. Otherwise I'd have to give the recommendation to the LaCrosse with it's more flexible charge rates and discharge capabilities. The LCD readouts are a plus too, for those that like to know everything (aka me!) about their cells while charging/discharging.

Chris


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 21, 2005)

Hello Fasuto,

If you only put one cell in the Lightning 4000N, the charge indicating LED's will light briefly, then go out. Basically this indicates that nothing is going on.

When you put two cells in, the indicator will indicate charging (or discharging) in a normal fashion.

Tom


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 21, 2005)

Tweek said:


> I too am curious as to why you ruled out the Maha 401, I have one and really like it.


 
I'm torn, in regard to the Maha 401. It got really bad reviews here on Steve's forums: http://www.stevesforums.com/forums/view_topic.php?id=26609&forum_id=51

I realize it might have been just a bad batch, but seems there were many having the same problems. Also 

I love the LaCrosse, but it seems a little larger for travel. I guess my problem is I'm trying to fit a good home charger unit into a travel package! I like the refresh option LaCrosse and others have. I guess the "perfect" charger for me would be this one if it could shrink a little!

I realize many of you have multiple chargers, but I really can't afford that right now. So that's why I'm trying so hard to find one that "does everything"!


----------



## Gene (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Ted,
I'd say if you like the 401, go ahead and get it. I've had one for over 2 years and use it at least every other day and it's been solid as a rock. There are hundreds of them being used by CPF members and they have a good reliabilty record. Sure, there's bound to be some defective units like anything but all in all, they're pretty reliable.


----------



## Paperdesk (Dec 22, 2005)

Thank you for all the great info everyone! For now, I'm going to order the Amondotech 2800, even though it doesn't have 12v input. If I want to use it in the car Ill use an inverter. However, it is compact with no extra cords or bricks to pack around, well featured, and costs about half of some of the other chargers. Probably later I'll invest in the LaCrosse or another charger for home use. Thank you again!


Ted


----------



## LowBat (Dec 22, 2005)

That's the same charger I ordered (Titanium 2800, ordered from AmondoTech) that hasn't arrived yet. I had one additional requirement, a folding plug for a better storage profile.

SilverFox says the backlighting for the LCD display is a blue electroluminescent... bonus! I hate those cheapy little incandescent bulbs that unevenly light displays.

I'm not sure you can use an inverter. All the inverter directions I've read say they are not to be used for recharging things like shavers and such. I think it has something to do with the wave not being true alternating current. I can't see myself needing to recharge in my vehicle anyway.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 22, 2005)

Paperdesk said:


> Probably. . .I'll invest in. . .another charger for home use.



You've probably looked into these "other" chargers

Triton
Maha C808M (Latest)
Maha C777+

These are priced up there but they're well built. Enjoy!


----------



## BEpsilon (Dec 22, 2005)

Paperdesk said:


> Got some great ideas from you! I'll definately look into the Energizer 15 minute charger. I saw on amazon review just now that it appears to only be 110v though. Not sure yet if it has independant circuits.



I recently bought an Energizer 15 minute charger (pic) in Canada. 

The AC wall wart specs are: 
Model: CH15MN-ADP-CA
Input: AC 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz 85W
Output: DC 16V - 4A

As you can see, it's universal voltage input. Also, because the charger module takes DC 11-16V as input, it can be used in a car if you have/make a cigarette lighter adapter plug.


----------



## lrp (Dec 22, 2005)

Paperdesk, I think you made a good choice with the 2800. I have the BC-900 and have on the way the Lightning 4000, I'm anxious to see the size of the unit. You won't find better advice than right on chargers, or for that matter, anything related to flashlights, batteries, etc; Good luck!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Dec 22, 2005)

I love the MAHA 401-C, and use it a lot...I can't imagine bothering with any other model.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 24, 2005)

Got my TG-2800 in the mail yesterday, just the sort of charger I was hoping for. The clear plastic cover for the LCD display fell off as it wasn't glued in, but I consider this a plus as it needed a blast of air anyway to clean out a few specks. Having a bar scale display for each cell is preferable to the simple red/green status LEDs on other units. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello LowBat,

I ended up taking the cover off. It seemed like it got in the way when using the discharge button, and it allows for better cooling with it off as you have pointed out.

Tom


----------



## AdamW (Dec 24, 2005)

I have the Sony BCG-34HRMD which charges 1-4 AAA or 1-4 AA NiMh. I can confirm that it will charge individual batteries, and I have also charged 3 batteries. The unit has a little LCD display that lets you gauge how much time is left on each cell.

The Sony charger runs on 120-220VAC, 50/60hz. I have run it in the states, and also here in the middle east. Works well. The power supply cord unplugs form the back of the unit. This is nice. The charger came with a very long cord, so I cut and hearshrinked mine to about 6 inches long. Now the charger, short cord, and batteries all fit into a very small zippered nylon pouch I bought at a backpacking store. Very compact set up!

--------> This appears to be the SAME CHARGER FOR $20, but with the name "Soshine": http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=301&osCsid=d26a4605597a6a2c4183a4b2805f05f6 <--------

If it is indeed the same charger as the Sony BCG-34HRMD, it is an excellent deal for an excellent charger!

Edit: the BCG-34HRMD does not have an external power supply or wall wart. Just a power cord that unplugs from the charger body.

Adam


----------



## AdamThirnis (Dec 24, 2005)

If I could only have one I'd keep this Sanyo charger. Not especially quick but has a refresh function and worldwide voltage with no external power brick. It's light as a feather which makes you wonder why the wallwart is deemed necessary by so many manufacturers. Also allows individual cell charging.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 24, 2005)

AdamThirnis said:


> If I could only have one I'd keep this Sanyo charger. Not especially quick but has a refresh function and worldwide voltage with no external power brick. It's light as a feather which makes you wonder why the wallwart is deemed necessary by so many manufacturers. Also allows individual cell charging.


Someone did mention having the external transformer reduces heat, but it's anybody’s guess if this is a significant factor. I much prefer having the guts on the inside and better yet no cord to mess with. The folding plug makes this the ideal travel charger for me.

SilverFox, The blast of air I was referring too was to clean out the LCD display. As far as the battery door goes, I could live without it too. The only advantage I see is it prevents the discharge button from accidently being pressed, which is something you say gets in your way.

Now I guess I need to find a home for that sliding compact Energizer timer charger, seems a shame to toss it. Now if Energizer used that shell and added the features of the TG-2800 (space permitting), it would probably be everyone’s must have.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Dec 25, 2005)

The Energizer 15 minute charger does seem to charge anything, and pretty well.

Only mistake is if you put in a well charged cell. That puppy will get HOT!

I use a combo of Energizer 15, C Crane Quick Charger and three Maha 2A4 slow chargers to really pack up cells.

I'd like to go for a LaCrosse, but am mostly


----------



## balazer (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd stay away from chargers that aren't covered in Silverfox's Charger Comparison thread. Many chargers have been shown to charge the cells quite incompletely.

You could also test the charge fullness yourself for any particular charger by putting just-charged cells into the BC-900 on refresh mode. Look at the mAh display after the first discharge cycle ends and before the second discharge cycle starts, and it will tell you how much charge the BC-900 got out of the cells.


----------



## fasuto (Dec 26, 2005)

AdamW said:


> --------> This appears to be the SAME CHARGER FOR $20, but with the name "Soshine": http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommer...d=301&osCsid=d26a4605597a6a2c4183a4b2805f05f6 <--------



I noted the same reading this thread a few days ago. I plan to purchase the soshine next week.

The other alternative was the Lightning Pack 4000N, but i need to charge cells individually.


----------



## minimig (Dec 26, 2005)

AdamW said:


> I have the Sony BCG-34HRMD which charges 1-4 AAA or 1-4 AA NiMh. I can confirm that it will charge individual batteries, and I have also charged 3 batteries. The unit has a little LCD display that lets you gauge how much time is left on each cell.
> 
> The Sony charger runs on 120-220VAC, 50/60hz. I have run it in the states, and also here in the middle east. Works well. The power supply cord unplugs form the back of the unit. This is nice. The charger came with a very long cord, so I cut and hearshrinked mine to about 6 inches long. Now the charger, short cord, and batteries all fit into a very small zippered nylon pouch I bought at a backpacking store. Very compact set up!
> 
> ...



Hello,

I have the BCG-34HRD (same as BCG-34HRMD without the lcd, LED instead) and it came with a really short cord only 3 feet. What was that saying about "one man's poison..."?

BTW, wait 1hour after the batteries are FULL before removing them from the charger. I noticed, in my charger, that there's still some action going on for an hour after the last LED goes off.


----------



## minimig (Dec 26, 2005)

LowBat said:


> ...
> 
> Now I guess I need to find a home for that sliding compact Energizer timer charger, seems a shame to toss it. Now if Energizer used that shell and added the features of the TG-2800 (space permitting), it would probably be everyone’s must have.



Hello,

Don't get rid of that Energizer charger just yet. You might be able to use it on brand new batteries - 14 hour initial/first charge.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 26, 2005)

minimig said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don't get rid of that Energizer charger just yet. You might be able to use it on brand new batteries - 14 hour initial/first charge.


It's a fixed 8 1/2 hour timer charger.


----------



## Mike abcd (Dec 26, 2005)

You might also want to take a look at the Lenmar Pro-66 and Mach 1 Gamma chargers. I have a VERY low opinion of Lenmar batteries but someone here pointed out that both of these can do charge termination based on the rate of temperature change of the cells. That's the method advised by all the major manufacturers of NiMH. They don't state this in the marketing info but it's specifically stated in the Pro-66 manual. He stated that they were better at charge termination than the BC-900 (which I have and like a LOT) and seemed to own lots of chargers and had done a lot of testing.

It seems both require the batteries be left in for a couple of hours "trickle" charging to get a full charge.

Newegg carries both for $30/$31 shipped.

Mike


----------



## Paperdesk (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi! I realize it's been a while since this post started, but I wanted to post a followup! I ordered the Titanium charger, and have been super happy with it! It charges relatively fast, and I've even been able to refresh some of my older batteries I was ready to throw away! I can actually tell a difinate difference between how long my batteries last now, as opposed to before with the old "timer" charger. 

An all around great charger, and I'm very happy with it! Thank you all.

Ted


----------



## leduk (Jun 24, 2006)

This Ansmann Powerline 5 (mobile) is great but slightly too big.

Since I'm standardising on AA batteries I've got this 2AA Hama charger which was cheap as chips and had a couple of NiMHs included.

Both are excellent and have discharge and run from 12v.

Cheers


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 24, 2006)

Paperdesk said:


> So many great posts! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consider the Duracell 30 minute. 12v DC powered, 100-240V AC adapter.


----------



## wptski (Jun 24, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Consider the Duracell 15 minute or 30 minute. 12v DC powered, 100-240V AC adapter.


The Duracell 15 is untested!


----------



## paulr (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that my Energizer 15 minute charger is 110v only. I'll check next week. The Canadian one might be different?


----------



## wptski (Jun 24, 2006)

paulr said:


> I'm pretty sure that my Energizer 15 minute charger is 110v only. I'll check next week. The Canadian one might be different?


paulr:

You are correct! The Energizer 15 is a 110V-120V charger only and so is the Duracell 15!


----------



## WildChild (Jun 24, 2006)

My Energizer 15 mins charger is 100-240V 50/60Hz.


----------



## wptski (Jun 24, 2006)

wptski said:


> paulr:
> 
> You are correct! The Energizer 15 is a 110V-120V charger only and so is the Duracell 15!


I guess that the Canadian version is different!


----------



## Lite_me (Jul 18, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *wptski*
> _paulr:
> You are correct! The Energizer 15 is a 110V-120V charger only and so is the Duracell 15!_





wptski said:


> I guess that the Canadian version is different!



I found this thread while doing a 15 min charger search. Mine is 120v only,,, it says. 16v DC output. I really like this charger, so far.
I've played with it some and it seems to work well. One thing of note, I inserted a La Crosse 700 mAh AAA that had some charge on it, and it promply got pretty hot. I monitored it with an IR thermometer and when it reached 150 deg F, it shutdown. Yikes!  I would have liked it to terminate sooner, but happy it did at that time, none the less. So far I'm happy with it. It makes a nice companion to my La Crosse BC-900.


----------



## WildChild (Jul 18, 2006)

I had a Vapextech 900 mAh cell leak in the Energizer 15 minutes charger... After that, the slot where the cell was wasn't able to charge completely a cell, compared to another slot. I've even seen a cell placed in this slot to not charge at all. I returned it for another Energizer 15 minutes charger and this one works correctly except the power brick that makes a weak strident sound. I can even hear the pulse charge from the power brick with this sound. Could it be a problem? By the way, the cell that leaked made the Duracell 3h charger I had do an error (blinking red and green led) the first time I charged it. The 3 other Vapextech cells I have didn't had problems with the charger and still haven't problems with the 15 mins charger.


----------



## chesterqw (Jul 18, 2006)

wow. i think the best is the one the USA's Secret Service is using...
they might be behind you right now while you are looking at my post...


----------



## BrianChan (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm using my Energizer 15 min. with an IBM laptop adapter. 16v 4.5A. Works very well!


----------



## WildChild (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow! I didn't ever tought that they had almost the same specs! IBM: 16V - 4.5A, Energizer 16V - 4A. Same plug and same polarity!


----------



## Robstorch (Jul 19, 2006)

1. 4 Seperate charging circuits
2. Small size for travel
3. Worldwide auto-switching AC adapter
4. 12v input option
5. Smart charge/discharge features to get max charge balanced by low heat production.
6. Reasonable quality/product life compared with cost

For my travel charger I use the Panasonic bq-390 which you could buy at Circuit city for $10 with 2 AAs in it when they closed them out. They also made a package of this charger and cells for Sams club. I have 2 of them. They are about the size of a deck of cards, have a folding plug in the back, worldwide voltage, weigh near nothing and charge a set of 4 AAs in about 4 hours. Cells stay nice and cool. It has no 12volt option or discharge feature but are those really needed in your travel charger? Oh you can charge 1 to 4 cells in it too. I have 2 in my camera bag so If I need cells charged faster I can put 2 in one charger, 2 in another and cut the charge time down to 2 hours. I do wish it could charge 4AAA cells at once but only has slots for 2 due to its size. These turn up on Ebay now as I dont think you can find them in stores. You did not mention trickle charge as being needed, these dont have that option either.


----------



## JJWSTAR (Nov 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get a replacement power plug for the energizer 15minute charger:

Model: CH15MN-ADP-CA
Input: AC 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz 85W
Output: DC 16V - 4A


----------



## Handlobraesing (Nov 13, 2006)

paulr said:


> I'm pretty sure that my Energizer 15 minute charger is 110v only. I'll check next week. The Canadian one might be different?



I think you're right on. My AC Adapter for DURACELL 15 minute says 
"CEF15ADP*US*"

The letters US probably denotes US and perhaps couldn't be legally imported to Canada from China as the adapter is only UL listed. (No CSA).


----------



## moldyoldy (Nov 14, 2006)

just to chime in on the Maha 401FS 

- I and my family have had probably 6 of these chargers over several years in the US and Germany. Having independent channels is very useful. As long as you use the slow charging setting, it functions very well. Just keep it on slow charge and it will serve you well! If you really need to use the fast charge setting for some urgent reason, check on the battery temp every now and then.

Why? My oldest daughter was living in Germany and used the 401FS charger with the correct 100-240VAC adapter as supplied by Maha. Unfortunately one time she was in a hurry and changed the setting to fast charge. The 401FS melted the plastic wrapping off Sony 2300mah cells. We have noticed a couple other cases where fast charging has resulted in hot cells. just be careful on the FS setting!

Tim


----------



## Eugene (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a ray o vac 1 hour charger. It will do 4 individual and can do AA or AAA and has an external 12v plug and a 120v adapter. Only downside is its a little bulky but not too bad.


----------



## roymail (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't these quick charge units degrade NiMh batteries faster than the longer charge time type?


----------



## f22shift (Nov 30, 2007)

roymail said:


> Don't these quick charge units degrade NiMh batteries faster than the longer charge time type?


yes it does degrade them. someone here actually did a test. the difference was something like 20 less charging cycles or something like that. i'm just totally guessing though.
his conclusion was that in the whole life of the nimh, the degradation was minimal. meaning that if you dont have the convenience for the longer charge quick charge is fine. a slow charge will always be gentler on the battery getting more cycles and making a more thorough(fuller) charge.
so charge as long as you can that is convenient.

myself i usually charge my aa at 500ma and my aaa on 200ma. that's about a 5hr charge on a 2600ma AA and 1000ma AAA. i notice the aa get really hot on faster charges so if i were to leave the charger unattended i would err to a slower charge. if i'm in a rush i'll charge 1000ma.


----------



## loser (Dec 1, 2007)

roymail said:


> Don't these quick charge units degrade NiMh batteries faster than the longer charge time type?


http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-11.htm

battery university says
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nickel-based batteries prefer fast-charge. Lingering slow charges cause crystalline formation (memory).[/FONT]


----------



## f22shift (Dec 1, 2007)

loser said:


> http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-11.htm
> 
> battery university says
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]nickel-based batteries prefer fast-charge. Lingering slow charges cause crystalline formation (memory).[/FONT]


 
interesting..

"Nickel-metal-hydride should be *rapid charged* rather than slow charged. "
*"Quick Charger* - Also knows as *rapid* charger, this charger serves the middle range, both in terms of charging time and price. _Charging time is 3-6 hours_"
"At a C?rate of 0.1-0.3C, the voltage and temperature profiles fail to exhibit defined characteristics to measure the full charge state accurately and the charger must rely on a timer."


so nimh should be charged at above 300mah? so a 500 charging current which should finish at 4-5hrs(depending on capacity) should be ok.:thinking:


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello F22shift,

Charging rate is based on the capacity of the cell or battery pack. If you want to charge at 0.1C and have cells that are 2000 mAh, the charging rate is 200 mA. If you want to charge in the 0.5 - 1.0C range, the charging rate will be in the 1000 - 2000 mA rate.

Charging at 500 mA is great for a 5000 mAh cell, or a cell in the range of 500 - 1000 mAh.

Tom

Edit to add: These higher rates are for chargers that utilize a drop in voltage or an increase in temperature to signal the end of the charge. The 0.1C rate is terminated after 14 - 16 hours and the cells should be fully discharged before using this rate. There are other methods of terminating the charge, but the most common is -dV, or a drop in voltage at the end of the charge.


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 1, 2007)

f22shift said:


> "At a C?rate of 0.1-0.3C, the voltage and temperature profiles fail to exhibit defined characteristics to measure the full charge state accurately and the charger must rely on a timer."


I disagree with this statement -- it is partly true but also slightly misleading.

Provided you charge a NiMH cell at a rate faster than its self-discharge rate, then the cell voltage will rise to a maximum and either stay there or start to decrease. As long as a charger can detect the maximum and then charge at a slow rate for a time afterwards before going to a very low maintenance charge, then the cells will be fully charged.

Where trouble arises is when chargers are programmed to look for a voltage decrease ("minus delta-V") rather than a maximum ("zero delta-V"). The voltage decrease is easier to design for, but at a slow charge rate the decrease may be too small to detect and the charger can miss it. That's what the quoted statement is implying. However, a cell will always reach a maximum voltage at any charge rate, or it would be defying the laws of physics.

Just as an anecdotal observation, I have charged cells on my MH-C9000 at 200 mA several times, and it has detected the end of charge successfully each time. I know this doesn't prove it will always do so, but it certainly shows it can be done.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 2, 2007)

Hello Mr Happy,

I believe the problem is not one of getting a full charge on the cell when charging at slow charge rates, but damaging the cell through overcharging.

In this thread I illustrated some examples of the problems associated with slow charging. Please note that the slow charge rate on the AAA cell was terminated when the cell started to heat up. At that point, the voltage had pretty much leveled out, but was still increasing. This suggests that even with peak voltage detection, there can be issues with slow charge rates.

Tom


----------



## Mr Happy (Dec 2, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> At that point, the voltage had pretty much leveled out, but was still increasing.


I see. That was an interesting test.

Evidently if a charger is going to look for zero slope at the voltage peak, there has to be some +/- tolerance applied to avoid it missing the maximum if voltage doesn't level out completely.

In a way, the question is whether to force the cells to behave in a "well defined" manner so that simpler charger circuits can handle charge termination, or whether to have more sophisticated circuitry that can do the right thing in a wider variety of circumstances. With microprocessor based circuits as in the MH-C9000, the more sophisticated algorithms should not necessarily be more expensive to implement than the simpler ones.

I believe we have not seen the end of Ni-MH charger development yet, and we can look to further improvements in charging algorithms in the future.


----------



## hank (Mar 25, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a simple charger good for three AAA eneloop or similar at a time? For one of those flashlights that takes three AAA cells in a holder.

I looked at Target just now and found half a dozen different chargers and no clue on the package which of them had independent charging channels!

They also are selling a little charger with four of their long=lasting NiMH for $10 (two AA and two AAA).

I'm giving the flashlight to a youngster; it works for about an hour on fresh batteries, then they'll need to go into the charger -- three at a time, to keep them together in sets


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 25, 2008)

So far (several months and maybe 15 times used) the Duracell 4 place with segmented LED charge indicators that I got at Walmart has served me well.

IT SEEMS to be an independent 4 place that takes my LSD NimH AAs to about 1.45V


----------



## hank (Mar 27, 2008)

My current best is the Maha C401FS
http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=178

though I've been looking for the older Eneloop 4-channel, unsuccessfully.

I think my next one will be the Maha C9000, since it's also a 12v-portable.
http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=423

But I keep hoping someone smarter than me will come along and give me better advice before I buy again (grin).


----------



## asdalton (Mar 27, 2008)

hank said:


> My current best is the Maha C401FS
> http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewItem.asp?idProduct=178



I've been using mine since 2003.


----------

